
DuckDuckGo has a "ddg" bang that lets you search on DuckDuckGo - blinry
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=whatever+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg
======
ScottWhigham
Crazy submitted url sent me this way and that:

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=whatever+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=whatever+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg+!ddg)

Or...

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=whatever](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=whatever)

What am I missing here?

